# gudebrod thread



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anybody know where I might be able to get a hold of some? Need aquamarine metallic ht. Think number is 9232 size D


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

9252 aquamarine size D


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Had enough! Little bit leftover. Thanks everyone.


----------

